# Tissot PRS 516- Racing Steel band with holes on standard model! Help



## tranceinside (Jun 21, 2012)

Respected Members,
I am a new member and i have bought my first Tissot yesterday that is the PRS 516 with black rubber strap.














I was also told that i could upgrade with the metal band later that cost 140$ ...But i just found the racing series strap with holes on ebayT91.T021. Watch Band PRS516 Racing series Stainless Steel band 20mm | eBay that i have bought. Its 20mm. But i could not find anyone using it on this model anywhere online. So my question is whether it will be compatible with my watch or not? I have already made the order and it will take atleast 20 days to reach here. Looking forward to responses.Will appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## tranceinside (Jun 21, 2012)

Someone please reply!! I see 33 views on this thread but no response.


----------



## bmc82 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have the same watch, the lug width is 20mm, so it should fit.


----------



## natalemm (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello,

I have a PRS516 I purchased in 2006. The area between the lugs on mine looks straighter than yours, so the bracelet might not fit perfectly on your watch. I hope it works though. Enjoy it, these are great watches...


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope it works out for you,but one thing about buying OEM products is the finish sometimes don't match up very well.But for only 40 bucks i say it's worth i try.I really do like that style of bracelet.Good luck


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Someone posed a similar question here earlier on about swapping bracelets from the chrono to the regular time keeper. Anyway having a look on the Tissot web page there appears to be a significant difference in the case thickness between the two. This may affects the design of the end links when compared to the non chrono. I'd say you might have some trouble but I hope for your sake that you don't.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry just realized that the non chrono also appears to have had the racing holes bracelet at some stage. If you purchased one of these you may have some luck. Sorry cant be any more definitive.


----------



## Fender (May 17, 2008)

*natalemm* is correct, at least I think he is. I have the PRS516 like you, but with the bracelet. It is curved at the end, where it fits the case. *natalemm's* watch is a straight line so it most likely it will not fit. The one you bought looks like it is straight across the top also. Don't give up looking though. If I find anything that will work for you I'll let you know.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Fingers crossed that it works for you. Let us know.


----------



## tranceinside (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay guys! Thank you for the info! Fingers crossed for now.. I will update here as soon...

Secondly i cant find a single person on earth using a PRS 516 automatic with rubber band  I have bought it from an authorized tissot dealer and the image for this model was also there in the dealers booklet but could not find the same anywhere online. I just find the crono models with rubber band. I hope its not fake. I have paid 480$ for this watch as watches are expensive in India due to heavy custom duties. I am attaching some images. Please check them-


----------



## tranceinside (Jun 21, 2012)

*Some more clear images- Please verify! And please find me another 516 automatic with a rubber band*:-(


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

I was thinking of that myself actually as I didn't think the non chrono came with the rubber strap. It's certainly not pictures on the Tissot we page. 

Anyways from what I can see your watch does appear genuine. The movement seems to be the same in comparison to mine (I.e. balance wheel etc in same place as on mine when held in the same position). I would like to see a good close up of the dial so that I could inspect the font and the dial markers etc. also a real good closeup of the back would be great.


----------



## tranceinside (Jun 21, 2012)

*Okay! Here are some macro shots i have managed to take! Will really appreciate your review sir!
*


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks genuine to me  I'm no expert though. Be good to hear what others think...


----------



## tranceinside (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you! Actually they had a huge Tissot booklet and showed me this model with rubber strap. I am sure because i checked the 10 bar logo on the booklet on this model and asked them what it means.But when i came home and checked tissot website.. i could find this one.. nor anywhere online.. only the crono models had the rubber bands..Maybe its new.. I have also written to Tissot customer service.. waiting for their reply.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Good luck mate, beautiful looking watch.


----------



## sattha61 (Jul 19, 2012)

tranceinside said:


> Thank you! Actually they had a huge Tissot booklet and showed me this model with rubber strap. I am sure because i checked the 10 bar logo on the booklet on this model and asked them what it means.But when i came home and checked tissot website.. i could find this one.. nor anywhere online.. only the crono models had the rubber bands..Maybe its new.. I have also written to Tissot customer service.. waiting for their reply.


I have the exact same model as yours except that it comes with a white dial. I have looked at my watch under a loupe and compared against your pictures and yours look pretty much the same as mine. I bought mine from an AD so if mine is genuine yours should be too. Mine came with a metal bracelet. You should not worry yourself too much over it. It is a good watch so wear it with confidence. BTW, the PVD bezel has a slick feel to it. Feel yours - it should have the same feel.

My watch


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

I just got one with the standard metal strap. Yours looks just like mine. I would guess that the strap would work. Other than being a very heavy watch I love it! 


Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sattha61 (Jul 19, 2012)

djkay said:


> I just got one with the standard metal strap. Yours looks just like mine. I would guess that the strap would work. Other than being a very heavy watch I love it!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Indeed I noticed the weight also after wearing it a while. Other than that it is a nice watch.


----------



## tranceinside (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for writing- I am updating with the metal sports bracelet that i have ordered on ebay for 39.99$. Sadly it doesnt fit.Waste of money.The newer version has a curve and the position of holes doesnt match the watch. I have spent hours figuring out to fit..Attaching images below of the bracelet available on ebay! Dont buy it if you have the newer version. I will probably visit tissot store and pay 140$ for metal bracelet. I will appreciate if you guys can provide the price of the bracelet at your place.PM me if anyone is interested to buy this bracelet.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

It's a shame that the bracelet doesn't fit; it looks like a well made bracelet otherwise. Thanks for posting, you might save someone else from going the same route.


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Sent you a PM.



tranceinside said:


> Thank you for writing- I am updating with the metal sports bracelet that i have ordered on ebay for 39.99$. Sadly it doesnt fit.Waste of money.The newer version has a curve and the position of holes doesnt match the watch. I have spent hours figuring out to fit..Attaching images below of the bracelet available on ebay! Dont buy it if you have the newer version. I will probably visit tissot store and pay 140$ for metal bracelet. I will appreciate if you guys can provide the price of the bracelet at your place.PM me if anyone is interested to buy this bracelet.
> View attachment 779791
> View attachment 779792
> View attachment 779793
> ...


----------



## pluto580 (Nov 26, 2012)

hello, I'm new on this forum ( and sprry for my English). I should be interested to buy that bracelet if you have got it yet.


----------

